# I finally found an amp tech that is worth its weight in gold!



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

All kidding aside, I'm really happy with the YCS100. It took a while to break in the Vintage 30s but it's now smooth as silk.

It's extremely versatile, the master volume is excellent and it seems very well built.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

How many men dream about a full stack bigger than them! 
Hope this little guy will rock soon!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

give him a putty knife and watch him make you a relic amp in NO time..ehehe


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FANTASTIC PIC !!

Thanks for posting it.


Dave


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, I bet he works for peanuts..

BTW how does you TV like having the cab that close to it?


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

mcgriff420 said:


> BTW how does you TV like having the cab that close to it?


It probably doesn't, but the amp was in that spot just long enough to take the picture... it was in transit when someone noticed it needed urgent attention. :smile:


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Blue Apple said:


> It probably doesn't, but the amp was in that spot just long enough to take the picture... it was in transit when someone noticed it needed urgent attention. :smile:


:food-smiley-004: I see you've crossed that bridge before! I laugh because I once spent an afternoon with an H30 trying to de-gouse my old TV after parking a 412 next to it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And I'll bet the chicks "whip them out" for him, too! :smile:

I'm curious about his impression of those new EL84-based amps from Fisher-Price, the Wank-n-Blast. Or that new pedal from Playskool: My First (of many) Tube Screamer clones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nice pic!

when i tested out a YCS100, it reminded me a lot of a stock JSX - tons of potential, just need to buy one first.

I really want one so i can put KT77's in it, put it on my cab, and boost it. one of my buddies has one, running into an MG412? with stock tubes and a GT-6 as well.

i want to put my tubes in his amp, boost it, run it on my cab, and see how it sounds. the cleans make this amp for me, and the gain tones remind me of my JSX before i got to know it better.

if i can find a used deal on one of these some time late next year, i just might snatch it up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Agreed. My tech has recently ventured into suggesting tone settings to improve the audience experience:


----------

